# Maggie's 1st Birthday!



## lundynm (Sep 20, 2012)

I would say she enjoyed herself! Here's to many more years.


----------



## timgillbo (Nov 24, 2012)

Great shots happy birthday Maggie


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maggie! Looks like you we're spoiled from the looks of your cake.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Haha, Maggie... did they bake a cake for you? Good times..


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy birthday, Maggie! Oquirrh send wags and wiggles!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday to beautiful Maggie!! Great pics!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I love that first photo of Maggie licking her lips over her cake...Darcy say's have a great day girl.. :-*.Happy birthday...


----------



## DanTheRed (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday Maggie.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww happy birthday Maggie!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Maggie!  What a cutie!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Maggie! Such a pretty girl!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Maggie


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy 1st Birthday Maggie!

Did she eat the whole cake or was kind enough to let you have a piece?


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Maggie,

May your bed always be warm
Your bowl always be full
And your supply of bones unlimited

Happy 1st Birthday from Ziva and Izzy & their Human


----------



## k31shooter (Oct 24, 2012)

SkyyMax said:


> Happy 1st Birthday Maggie!
> 
> Did she eat the whole cake or was kind enough to let you have a piece?


She didn't eat the whole thing, just about a quarter of it, and for being a doggie cake, it wasn't bad from the Human perspective.


----------

